
How I coined the term 'open source' - grzm
https://opensource.com/article/18/2/coining-term-open-source-software
======
ymse
See also "Why Open Source misses the point of Free Software":

[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-
point....](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html)

I wish English would adopt a word like "gratis" for things that are free as in
beer.

~~~
ryanx435
Gratis actually has been adopted as an English word, it's just not used very
much.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gratis](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/gratis)

------
jzl
Huh. This is cool. If you had asked me before reading this I would have sworn
that “open source” was used all throughout the 90’s. I guess that’s a
testament to how good a phrase it is. I feel compelled to do some research now
to see what else was used besides “free software” before this.

